# Assistant dog Cockapoo



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a 2 year 8 months cockapoo called Lily.

She is now a fully trained up assistance dog due to my disability and mobility issues due to an accident at work, ending up with spinal injuries. We have been on the news before as she used to go to work with me while she was in training. I was (now retired) a Met police officer training new recruits for the last 5 years. So any Met officer who has been in training for the past 2.5 years at Sidcup training school know Lily as she was in all classrooms with me.

She is a very clever dog, and now my lifeline as I go nowhere without her. She passed her assistance dog status last year and has just been re-assed to continue her work. We go in any shops, restaurants and hotels with me. There is no where really she is not allowed to go, it's brilliant ! She is obviously allowed in due to her status and if I require help.

She wears an assistance dog jacket which has my relevant medical papers in a side pocket, as I fall a lot. She lays next to me until an ambulance arrives and they are then aware of my issues and medication. She picks up items I drop, or too low for me to get to. She fetches my mobile phone if I fall at home and forget to have it with me. She also puts her nose on a button (on command) which goes straight through to the ambulance service which is a tape asking for ambulance, then tells the operator where I am and my disabilities. She even takes off my shoes/trainers/slippers and socks when asked to. She now helps with taking my coat/jacket off by pulling the arms off so it comes off easier. She then picks it up and places it on a chair !

There are now 67 items she now knows to search and find when asked. she obviously walks on a loose lead when I am in my wheel chair or mobility scooter. She is just brilliant. 

I have not heard of another Cockapoo who is a qualified assistance dog. She was trained by dog A.I.D. who train me to train her. we had a lot of time off work at one stage due to an operation I had, so we worked hard to train her up. She was the quickest dog ever trained by the charity due to this. The training is ALL reward based, no shouting or "choke chains" or any other horrible forms of training. 

Anyway, thought I would just post to show how clever and intelligent Cockapoo's are ! Fingers crossed, there should be an attachment that was taken when she was in training and I was still working.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

What a nice story, I always thought that Cockapoos were intelligent enough if trained properly.


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

Milliesdad said:


> What a nice story, I always thought that Cockapoos were intelligent enough if trained properly.


Thank you. 

It's just knowing how to teach what you want from your pet. We were very very lucky to have the top trainer in the country. She also helps "Dogs for Veterans" and many other charities. Her list of qualifications is 10 lines deep ! She was interviewed at Crufts this year. Lily was also invited to show off her skills, but we could not make it


----------



## Hugi (Aug 15, 2016)

We love them as much as they love you, amazing dogs!


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

Been ages since I have been on this site. Thought I would just add a newer photo of her. She is doing really well and passes her exams every year with no issues at all (famous last words)
Fingers crossed, click on thew link below;


https://contattafiles.s3.us-west-1....2018-11-22-00-25-52_kindlephoto-505466061.png


----------



## Nessie22 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi Brian, what a great partnership you and Lily have built up. Fabulous to see such great results, love and affection on both sides. Being a cross of two intelligent breeds Cockerpoos really can excel, given the correct training and of course, as you mentioned, an owner can also benefit from being given a helping hand on the best, calmer, kindest, effective ways if getting such wonderful results. Best wishes to you both.


----------

